# What Is Your Favorite Place On Earth?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Something David F posted made me think about my favorite places both here in the US and other countries. What are your favorites?

If nothing was holding you back, including family or employment, where would you go?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Exactly where I am, our tree house in Sequim, WA.. What about you, Lee?
:grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Exactly where I am, our tree house in Sequim, WA.. What about you, Lee?
> :grin:


I know your location well, Susan. The whole Puget Sound area is beautiful. Your area doesn't get as much rain as the rest of the areas do. Crab (yum) and lavender are your area's calling card.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I know your location well, Susan. The whole Puget Sound area is beautiful. Your area doesn't get as much rain as the rest of the areas do. Crab (yum) and lavender are your area's calling card.


Yep!! And we are pretty famous for our Roosevelt Elk. In fact the Elk spend a lot of time in the pastures and fields around our place, which is in the mountains above Sequim Bay. We also have deer, cougar, bear, etc..


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Exactly where I am, our tree house in Sequim, WA.. What about you, Lee?
> :grin:


I think the Big Island, Hawaii would be my favorite place on earth. I've been there 3 times.

Sandpoint, Idaho is super cool. It is north of Coeur d"Alene and a gorgeous lakeside small town.

And last but not least is my tiny Costa Rica mountain hamlet of Huacas. I loved that place!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think the Big Island, Hawaii would be my favorite place on earth. I've been there 3 times.
> 
> Sandpoint, Idaho is super cool. It is north of Coeur d"Alene and a gorgeous lakeside small town.
> 
> And last but not least is my tiny Costa Rica mountain hamlet of Huacas. I loved that place!


I think Idaho is amazingly breathtakingly gorgeuous. Peter has made a couple fishing/golfing trips to Costa Rica, and loved it!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I think Idaho is amazingly breathtakingly gorgeuous. Peter has made a couple fishing/golfing trips to Costa Rica, and loved it!


It was so far off the beaten Costa Rica path that the town doesn't even show on Google Earth. Google Earth always takes you to another town named Huacas.

I was up a 4 wheel drive road hidden well in the mountains. There were few Gringos in the area and almost zero touristas. 

It was pretty much all ranches and agriculture, real old time Costa Rica.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It was so far off the beaten Costa Rica path that the town doesn't even show on Google Earth. Google Earth always takes you to another town named Huacas.
> 
> I was up a 4 wheel drive road hidden well in the mountains. There were few Gringos in the area and almost zero touristas.
> 
> It was pretty much all ranches and agriculture, real old time Costa Rica.


From your descriptions while you were living there, I figured you were somewhere waaaaaaaay off the beaten path, a place only locals would know. It sounded wonderful.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It may be odd for a country boy, but my place would be grand house on the Grand Canal, Venice, Italy. A place I'll be forever grateful for having spent as much time as I did there. Just something about it that really floats my boat. (pun intended) 

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> It may be odd for a country boy, but my place would be grand house on the Grand Canal, Venice, Italy. A place I'll be forever grateful for having spent as much time as I did there. Just something about it that really floats my boat. (pun intended)
> 
> DFrost


Oooooh. 

Ever since I discovered (and read 'em all!) the crime novel series set in Venice (Guido Brunetti, commissario of the Venice Police, is the protagonist), I've longed to go there.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Leons-Brunetti-books-in-Order/lm/CDPBGDR5MJU9


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I haven't traveled to enough places to know if I could honestly answer that. But I'd like to go back to my roots which would be in the proximity of a small town, in the country, and an old house. Either in the Northern Mid West or the New England regions.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Traveled some. Can't help being a rooted New-Englander. I think if I really could, I'd spend summers in Bar Harbor Maine and winter on Kauai...


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Although.....we're in the early stages of planning a trip to New Zealand. Can't say I'd want to live there but it's definitely on my wish list.
Anyone want to watch my dog's for 3 weeks in 2013?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lori Gallo said:


> Traveled some. Can't help being a rooted New-Englander. I think if I really could, I'd spend summers in Bar Harbor Maine and winter on Kauai...


Ah, a time splitter. Then I'll toss my cabin in the mix and then I can spend my summers and maybe even a few winters in Alaska. Spring and fall are my favorite seasons so I'd have to be some place where I could watch the colors explode and the landscape transform. 

In Alaska, our fall color is mostly gold that then becomes a wet slippery glob (usually because our falls are rainy) on the ground a few weeks later. This is nothing like the gorgeous transformation that I was accustomed to as a kid. Then there was the smell of the cool fall air and the crunch of fallen leaves beneath your feet, boy do I miss that. :sad:

ETA funny you should mention New Zealand. That's one place I'd really like to visit!


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

"ETA funny you should mention New Zealand. That's one place I'd really like to visit!"

I am totally enchanted with that place.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nicole & Lori, if u make it NZ yr gonna go that bit further and come train my dog right...right. Will even show u some pretty countryside, colours and shit if yr into all that ....gay stuff.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

> The mountains are calling and I must go.--John Muir


Colorado...always felt like it's somewhere I belong any time I go out there. I lived there for a short time when I was in middle school. Always wanted to be back. I am thinking about the Loveland area some day. Close to Estes Park and RMNP! \\/ 

I also really like the Smokies and east Tennessee and I enjoyed the time I lived in Georgia. So the Rockies and the South would be my answer.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

In australia Surfers Paradise on the Gold Coast Australia its a fun place.Overseas have always had a good time in Bali.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

If I wasnt so scared of been lynched by the police on this board, a trip around the US would be interesting. Asia is pretty fun, and most Aussies go there for holidays, myself included.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

chuckle, chuckle


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Bellagio Las Vegas and in my tree stand in November


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

New Zealand is on my bucket list.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I here Cartegena, Colombia is nice....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> If I wasnt so scared of been lynched by the police on this board, a trip around the US would be interesting. Asia is pretty fun, and most Aussies go there for holidays, myself included.


Christopher,

Not to worry. They're much more likely to shoot you or turn their dog loose on you, then to lynch ya?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> New Zealand is on my bucket list.


Well, if we're going there:

New Zealand
Costa Rica
Brazil (Rio de Janeiro)
Egypt
Netherlands
Easter Island
etc., etc.

In that mix is/would be some concentration on places that have significant historical and to some extent mystical significance.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Actually dont feel to special, the offer is open to any member that can catch a dog good.

Already scheming on flying a particular member out for a week. A ways off yet tho.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Christopher,
> 
> Not to worry. They're much more likely to shoot you or turn their dog loose on you, then to lynch ya?


Basically St Louis and Tennasee are out of bounds for starters


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Well, if we're going there:
> 
> New Zealand
> Costa Rica
> ...


For me, Coco Locos in a tropical, thatched roof, beachfront bar have tons of mystical significance.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> I here Cartegena, Colombia is nice....


Columbia, Ecuador, Nicaragua and Panama are the current hot spots for budget minded retirees. I've been all through Nicaragua and Panama. Nicaragua has some beautiful areas and 2 wonderful little colonial cities. Granada, Nicaragua is the nicest. Panama is more civilized and safer.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have not been all over the world but have been all over the US, I love the Appalachians most of all and have some roots in the Southern Mountains.

But

Finding affordable land, and a place to get quality organic food and medical care. Well, that's another story.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Verona, Italy

I lived there for a year (63-64)
Beautiful buildings, bridges, collesium, castles
Blond haired Italian girls
Piazza Bra and Piazza Erbe

Of course it has to be the way I remember it.
It can't have changed in almost 50 years ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Verona, Italy
> 
> I lived there for a year (63-64)
> Beautiful buildings, bridges, collesium, castles
> ...


Shouldn't the BLONDIES be first on the list! You're getting old!!:smile:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Verona, Italy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It hadn't changed much in the 300 years prior to your stay, why would it change now. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Basically St Louis and Tennasee are out of bounds for starters



Cmon now Christopher! The bad guys are terrible shots here. In 66yrs I've only been shot at once but it missed by so much that I just tell myself the person must have been shooting at someone else. 8-[ :twisted:


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll not name it (sorry it's my beach) but I could spend the rest of my days here. I'll have to settle for 15 more years.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

cool question ... tuff to answer for me

being an american, still lots of places i'd like to spend time checking out, but no cities on that list 

have traveled and lived in a lotta different countries and hard to choose a favorite since it depends on whether i'm relating it to the people, culture, infrastructure or weather...never found one with the total package

then i think back about the great times and worst times and a lotta places had a mix of both 

so i'll just go with weather ... beauty in all types, but being old, i'll stick to mild tropics near an ocean .. anywhere, as long as i can pay the bills  

...so that takes me back to the big island, but off the coast a bit where i can keep a couple horses and have some space
...only problem would be those damn bills :-((((((


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Cmon now Christopher! The bad guys are terrible shots here. In 66yrs I've only been shot at once but it missed by so much that I just tell myself the person must have been shooting at someone else. 8-[ :twisted:


I was actually watching a Gangland ep about St Louis and some gang called Boys of Destruction (BOD) and it appears they the run of the joint down your way?


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

The Drakensberg Mountains, Noordhoekstrand, Inyangombe falls among many places in Africa where I was born and grew up and my favourite surf break in Australia which shall remain un named.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

What they hey, noone tells where they hunt, fish, or surf.....smart.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> What they hey, noone tells where they hunt, fish, or surf.....smart.


You noticed that too! WTF! Like suddenly the whole WDF and all our friends and families are going to pick up, head there and raid the damn place.#-o](*,):grin:

OR in Sara's case, maybe she's afraid YOU are going to show up!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> I was actually watching a Gangland ep about St Louis and some gang called Boys of Destruction (BOD) and it appears they the run of the joint down your way?


Christopher

You basing your opinion of St Louis on a Gangland episode would be like me basing my opinion of Australia on the Mad Max movies ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Christopher
> 
> You basing your opinion of St Louis on a Gangland episode would be like me basing my opinion of Australia on the Mad Max movies ;-)


Sounds reasonable to me!


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You noticed that too! WTF! Like suddenly the whole WDF and all our friends and families are going to pick up, head there and raid the damn place.#-o](*,):grin:
> 
> OR in Sara's case, maybe she's afraid YOU are going to show up!!


LOL. In the case of one little known spot that is exactly what happened, a couple of mentions by a few people and the next minute half of Europe and the rest of Australia is there LOL. Havent been back there for at least 15 years. The memories of a wild untamed beach and surf break and a swag has suddenly got lost in the showers, toilet blocks, a shop and a phone and wall to wall people with no surf etiquette and large fancy four wheel drives and caravans.

Cant even take the dog unless you pay $100 per dog bond and some outrageous sum per night, if they even allow them anymore.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Christopher
> 
> You basing your opinion of St Louis on a Gangland episode would be like me basing my opinion of Australia on the Mad Max movies ;-)


 Are you saying that Gangland hype stuff up?..................:-k:grin:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

It's not really St. Louis proper...it's East St. Louis across the river in Illinois. Leave it to Illinois to destroy everything.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> It's not really St. Louis proper...it's East St. Louis across the river in Illinois. Leave it to Illinois to destroy everything.


Everyone knows St. Louis is a good place to be FROM, far away FROM.:smile:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Are you saying that Gangland hype stuff up?..................:-k:grin:


Yup, and TV and the Movies and the Internet and especially politicians


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> I was actually watching a Gangland ep about St Louis and some gang called Boys of Destruction (BOD) and it appears they the run of the joint down your way?



Every neighborhood has their own gangs. Very few are large enough to make a dent outside their own hood. 
I'm with Thomas on the TV crap. 
Where I moved from 5 yrs ago people will tell me they wouldn't go there to save their own life. Many still talk that way about the whole North County area. I still live in the North County area and have no desire to leave. Lived in the North city area most of my younger years and I survived. All the crap is based on the news reports and blown up by folks that don't live here. 
When someone get killed in my area it's "Another murder in North County"! If someone gets killed in another part of the city/county it's then "A murder in the area". Can you say biased news?!! :-D:wink:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Everyone knows St. Louis is a good place to be FROM, far away FROM.:smile:


I agree! That's why I live 2 hours away!  But I have to drive to the St. Louis suburbs to train dogs once a week. #-o


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Every neighborhood has their own gangs. Very few are large enough to make a dent outside their own hood.
> I'm with Thomas on the TV crap.
> Where I moved from 5 yrs ago people will tell me they wouldn't go there to save their own life. Many still talk that way about the whole North County area. I still live in the North County area and have no desire to leave. Lived in the North city area most of my younger years and I survived. All the crap is based on the news reports and blown up by folks that don't live here.
> When someone get killed in my area it's "Another murder in North County"! If someone gets killed in another part of the city/county it's then "A murder in the area". Can you say biased news?!! :-D:wink:


 On the other hand I watched Man v Food and saw some nice BBQ eating joints in St Louis so that makes up for it


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I agree! That's why I live 2 hours away!  But I have to drive to the St. Louis suburbs to train dogs once a week. #-o


But it certainly is a hell of a lot better than Detroit, the ARMPIT of the US.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I have not been all over the world, but I cannot wait to get out of the southeast. I want 4 seasons, low humidity, and a nicer landscape than pines trees....the west is calling!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> I have not been all over the world, but I cannot wait to get out of the southeast. I want 4 seasons, low humidity, and a nicer landscape than pines trees....the west is calling!


When I was deciding where to settle 2 different times here in the US that was a couple of my prerequisites. I also wanted mountains and a lake or river. I don't mind pine trees.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

I'm thinking about our favorite place in Maine. We rent a small cottage on a crystal clear lake for a week or so. Bring the dogs. Fish. Swim. Watch the loons. Eat. Fish....swim....watch the eagles and osprey....can't wait. Some exotic places might sound awesome but I can't wait for July when we drive up there!


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Ah...mountains, lakes, rivers, and streams are my dream. I don't like pine trees because those 2x4 roaches like them......I can handle rattlesnakes better than those things!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Ah...mountains, lakes, rivers, and streams are my dream. I don't like pine trees because those 2x4 roaches like them......I can handle rattlesnakes better than those things!


AH, STINK BUGS. Have you ever been through a fall invasion when they are trying to hunker down before the first freeze?\\/


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Two of my favorite get away spots in CA are Lake Tahoe and Monterey, CA..


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Two of my favorite get away spots in CA are Lake Tahoe and Monterey, CA..


Been to both of those areas. Both are beautiful and quite different. Lake Tahoe is a cold motha to swim in!!#-o:-D


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Two of my favorite get away spots in CA are Lake Tahoe and Monterey, CA..


 
Out of everywhere I've visited and lived, right where I live now is my favorite. Right here next to, (part of,really) beautiful Lake Tahoe. There are tons of amazing places Ive been rich with history, architecture, culture, ect. but this place is is my favorite.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Been to both of those areas. Both are beautiful and quite different. Lake Tahoe is a cold motha to swim in!!#-o:-D


Sissy


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Brian McQuain said:


> Sissy


Hey, I did it. Stayed in for about 15 minutes! Then I headed for the heated motel swimming pool!:grin:


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> AH, STINK BUGS. Have you ever been through a fall invasion when they are trying to hunker down before the first freeze?\\/


Uh- yes and I cannot handle it! It's awful...I use to be a park ranger, and when I say I can deal with rattlesnakes easier than a roach, I am serious! Ick!!!


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Didn't Tennessee just pass a law that teachers are able 'entertain' questions about, and indeed able to, teach that evolvotion is just junk science?

I've been a few places in the world and south of the Mason Dixion Line of the USA is the last last place on earth I want to be. 
Otherwise for the most part the good old USA is okay by me.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I am kind of torn on this, but being a man of nature and a hunter by inclination, I'd have to make a decision between British Columbia, 
Alaska, and Tanzania. I guess ideal would be Tanzania in the time Alaska is in winter, would be dead of summer in Dar es salaam. After I think about it, I would rule out BC, it's in Canada, home of no handguns. Couldn't live there. No CCW, no live there. Sure like to spend two or three years in Africa hunting DG.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Randy Allen said:


> Didn't Tennessee just pass a law that teachers are able 'entertain' questions about, and indeed able to, teach that evolvotion is just junk science?
> 
> I've been a few places in the world and south of the Mason Dixion Line of the USA is the last last place on earth I want to be.
> Otherwise for the most part the good old USA is okay by me.


I am not sure about that one in TN....but it's still the southeast! I do think the smokies are beautiful in the fall...but realistically we only get about 4 pleasant months where I am.....otherwise it's 100 degrees with 200% humidity.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I spent a week in St. Louis..

Being from Chicago, and spending several years in South Bend, IN, it really wasnt that bad.  Drove around in the hood, got lost looking for some Provel cheese..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

As with any of the medium to larger city you can go from Beverly hills to hell in just a short drive. It's just a matter of knowing how to get there.........or how the hell to get out! :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Sally- I just want to make you jealous. The humidity in Canon City, Colorado right now (10:30AM) is 11%. It's 80 degrees headed for 88 this afternoon.

I grew up back east and lived in the rain forest (jungle) of Costa Rica. I understand HUMIDITY.:smile:

PS - I haven't seen a stink bug since I got here! LOL


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

And I ain't run into a rattle snake in my neck of the woods for about 40 years now.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Lee...I am very jealous. Right now it is 85 degrees, 53% humidity and this is the coolest day we've had all week. I am even more jealous that have not seen any "stink" bugs. Those palmetto/water bug things here are of the devil. The first dr office I went in this morning had one of those 4x2 bastards in the waiting area. I almost had a cardiac event.....

I went to this website that picks your 10 best areas for your likes/hobbies and Colorado was 5 of my 10....0 in the southeast. Got to go!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I think the south of the US would be interesting to visit. Im not sure I would like the Cajun/creole food but interesting to see. Florida, Georgia and SC seem good places to live with good weather and gun laws.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Lee...I am very jealous. Right now it is 85 degrees, 53% humidity and this is the coolest day we've had all week. I am even more jealous that have not seen any "stink" bugs. Those palmetto/water bug things here are of the devil. The first dr office I went in this morning had one of those 4x2 bastards in the waiting area. I almost had a cardiac event.....
> 
> I went to this website that picks your 10 best areas for your likes/hobbies and Colorado was 5 of my10....0 in the southeast. Got to go!


It's 6PM now and the humidity is a whopping 5%.:lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> I think the south of the US would be interesting to visit. Im not sure I would like the Cajun/creole food but interesting to see. Florida, Georgia and SC seem good places to live with good weather and gun laws.


The food is wonderful if you can see it through the sweat tears pouring down your face and burning your eyes 9 months of the year.#-o:grin:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The food is wonderful if you can see it through the sweat tears pouring down your face and burning your eyes 9 months of the year.#-o:grin:


Its more the chicken feet and aligator arseholes type stuff they put in the food that worries me. lol


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

My favorite place Lee??? hands down....the WDF? Absolutely love Beta personalities. Oh, and the GF's.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Christopher Jones said:


> I think the south of the US would be interesting to visit. Im not sure I would like the Cajun/creole food but interesting to see. Florida, Georgia and SC seem good places to live with good weather and gun laws.


I am in GA and like living here...SC and FL are about the same as far as weather....hot as hell except maybe 4 month of the year. 

There are nice places to visit, and yes we have gun laws, but we also have a ton of gun-carting social slime who wouldn't follow a law if they were being towed by it. I know there is a bit of this all over, so I know there is no perfect place on earth.

I just think I would love it out west. Everyone I know who moved west says they will never come back.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

You guys are funny! Gater arseholes! That whole Cajun/creole dining is more of a Louisiana thing....but Lee is right- it is so dang hot all you can eat is ice cubes!

Oh yeah Lee....5% humidity! Seriously, I don't think it has been that low here in my lifetime. Must be nice. My poor dog wants to leave too.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

There was a time when my attitude was the hotter the better (food, heat, etc.). Course, I haven't been in anything outside of a sauna that would compare to what you guys seem to be complaining about. I'm sure that now if I hit the states in the summer I might have the urge to pass out.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Now that we're done badmouthing the great South and the land of cotton, where are all the Dixieland defenders?:smile:

Maybe the humidity has got them down.\\/


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Seriously, I have roots in the South and am proud of it. It's just that this bird can fly now and wants to fly away.

The defenders are to sweaty to type :0


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nahh, after the war of northern aggression, we just learned to not talk too much about how great the South is. There are already enough yan - - - uhhh northern people moving here TO STAY. Summer time and the livin' is easy, fish are jumpin ................ I agree though, the South is miserable place to live so ya'll do yourselves a favor and stay north or east or west or .... well you know anywhere but here.

DFrost


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> I am in GA and like living here...SC and FL are about the same as far as weather....hot as hell except maybe 4 month of the year.
> .


I must have had sweat in my eyes....should read "do not like" living in GA. Just sayin'.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Nahh, after the war of northern aggression, we just learned to not talk too much about how great the South is. There are already enough yan - - - uhhh northern people moving here TO STAY. Summer time and the livin' is easy, fish are jumpin ................ I agree though, the South is miserable place to live so ya'll do yourselves a favor and stay north or east or west or .... well you know anywhere but here.
> 
> DFrost


The dudes moving South must all be from that armpit of the USA - Detroit.:smile:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Seriously, I have roots in the South and am proud of it. It's just that this bird can fly now and wants to fly away.
> 
> The defenders are to sweaty to type :0


If I was you I would research Utah, Colorado, New Mexico, Arizona and parts of Nevada. These are arid to semiarid states with lots of areas w/o "cockroaches". Lots of mountainous areas where you can beat the heat and low humidity.

There are other areas on the Left Coast that nice but I didn't mention them because I enjoy my freedom.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I have been looking into those areas. 
As far as freedom, what are some states you think are worse? I like the Texas attitude with the scenery and weather of Utah, Colorado, and Washington (not Seattle). 

David, maybe my brain is already scrambled from the heat....but did I detect sarcasm? Lol.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> I have been looking into those areas.
> As far as freedom, what are some states you think are worse? I like the Texas attitude with the scenery and weather of Utah, Colorado, and Washington (not Seattle).
> 
> David, maybe my brain is already scrambled from the heat....but did I detect sarcasm? Lol.



Most of Texas is humid and very hot. Texas attitude is kick ass and the best state in the US for job growth.

NE Washington puts you back in stink bug fun.:smile:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The dudes moving South must all be from that armpit of the USA - Detroit.:smile:


I thought Los Angeles was the armpit of the USA or maybe it's just the armpit of California?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Newark, New Jersey is the "official" armpit of the USA...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I thought Los Angeles was the armpit of the USA or maybe it's just the armpit of California?


Detroit is the right armpit and then we have the Left Coast armpit of Los Angeles. There is one other armpit that I can think of but I'm all out of armpits. SOOO we will call San Francisco the CROTCH of the USA.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Detroit is the right armpit and then we have the Left Coast armpit of Los Angeles. There is one other armpit that I can think of but I'm all out of armpits. SOOO we will call San Francisco the CROTCH of the USA.


 Baltimore is pretty high up on the armpit rating system I have heard?


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Since all the armpits and the crotch has been taken, I will say ATL is the butt crack of GA. 

Newark was pretty bad. I had to stay there a solid month for training and that was quite enough.

So NE Washington is out for me. Looking for a stink bug free environment. Going to take a western hiatus next year and hopefully find my spot.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Since all the armpits and the crotch has been taken, I will say ATL is the butt crack of GA.
> 
> Newark was pretty bad. I had to stay there a solid month for training and that was quite enough.
> 
> So NE Washington is out for me. Looking for a stink bug free environment. Going to take a western hiatus next year and hopefully find my spot.


Check out city-data.com. They are great for info and the have forums for each area. You will hear all the good, bad and ugly on those forums. You can ask if there's any stink bugs within a 100 miles.:razz:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Baltimore is pretty high up on the armpit rating system I have heard?


I've heard it told more than once Baltimore..( Maryland in general) stinks like rotten eggs. They say it's the sulfur in the water wells (as if that makes it any better)......I think the truth is it just flat out stinks.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Here's some puke material, heard a young couple say there is no place on earth they would rather be than in each others arms. 

I said what, even more than trackside at F01 showdown.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Here's some puke material, heard a young couple say there is no place on earth they would rather be than in each others arms.


I'm sure, and that was right before the Zodiac killer came in and made that permanent for them.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

err, Zodiac killer?????


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I'm sure, and that was right before the Zodiac killer came in and made that permanent for them.


EWWWW! 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> EWWWW!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


LOL, yea I know. I have a stupid sense of humor sometimes. ;-)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> err, Zodiac killer?????


A serial killer in California the late 60s who remains uncaught. He murdered a bunch of young men and women (teens and 20s).

He sent bragging code-type messages to newspapers. I don't remember if they were understood/solved.

He "inspired" a couple of copycat serial murderers, I think on the East Coast and also another country (I forget which).


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh........Nicole you are just cynical, who burned you. let them youngsters enjoy, they will hate each other enough eventually anyways so back off.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> A serial killer in California the late 60s who remains uncaught. He murdered a bunch of young men and women (teens and 20s).
> 
> He sent bragging code-type messages to newspapers. I don't remember if they were understood/solved.
> 
> He "inspired" a couple of copycat serial murderers, I think on the East Coast and also another country (I forget which).


Another country?? Probably Detroit!#-o:-D


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Oh........Nicole you are just cynical, who burned you. let them youngsters enjoy, they will hate each other enough eventually anyways so back off.


Yeah yer right, that kinda hate is a given with enough time ha ha. Gotta really ask though who the heck burned the Zodiac? He really had an issue with young lovers... seriously.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I'm sure, and that was right before the Zodiac killer came in and made that permanent for them.


....BWAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Nicole you so totally rock!!! 

There are a few waaay tooo cloyingly saccharine sweet public back and forth love affirmations some FaceBook couples make....I swear to god I WISH they wold meet an honest to god boogeyman.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Another country?


I checked after I posted: the copycats were apparently in New York and Japan.

http://historicmysteries.com/the-zodiac-killer


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> ....BWAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Nicole you so totally rock!!!
> 
> There are a few waaay tooo cloyingly saccharine sweet public back and forth love affirmations some FaceBook couples make....I swear to god I WISH they wold meet an honest to god boogeyman.


Worse when it's a pubic display of affection. I think I meant public!!:grin:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

if you guys really want to know....

South Bend, IN 

is the armpit....1/2 the city smells like cow piss, or rotten grilled cheese sandwiches every morning from the Ethanol Plant on the west side.

Gary, IN 

is the butthole..you can smell that city from 10 miles away and see the stink cloud from a good 50 miles on a sunny day....from the steel mills. The city itself stinks 24/7...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

One place on Earth I most never wanna be - walking down the grocery isle with a life partner arguing over cheetos or pringles, mountain dew or ****ing pepsi........

Of course its gonna be cheetos and mountain dew B!tch, get yr butt back in the car and STFU.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> One place on Earth I most never wanna be - walking down the grocery isle with a life partner arguing over cheetos or pringles, mountain dew or ****ing pepsi........
> 
> Of course its gonna be cheetos and mountain dew B!tch, get yr butt back in the car.


coke it is then....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Worse when it's a pubic display of affection. I think I meant public!!:grin:


ahhh hahaha Lee ya got me rollin buddy, spittin milk outa my nose, the hole mcgilla!!!!!! 
:lol::lol::lol:

Now STOP it, I'm in the middle of really super serious bizniss here, trying to sober up so I can wander out of my tree house and figure out which way to look when the giant moon comes up tonight so I can say I saw it....and all you smart asses just shut the hell up about who has a giant moon right now.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

When it first started this thread was a thing of beauty, both written and visual poetry to uplift the soul...........now


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

All I can visualize is giant moons, armpits, butt cracks and murderers.....best drink this margarita a bit faster


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nicole started the downward trend.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I take some blame also since I started bashing where I live....gulp


----------

